# Quick Pickled Bell Peppers?



## Chef Munky

Anyone know or have a recipe for them?

I'm not looking to can them. Cooked doesn't sound that appealing for what I have in mind. They're just needed as a topping or a side for grilled chicken breasts or roast beef sammiches. Salads.

I have plenty of red,yellow,& green. Plenty of canning jars various sizes if they need refrigeration.

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## pacanis

Do you mean besides Peter Piper?

I'll bet that Szechuan pickled green beans recipe that GG posted a while back would work great. I made it using the green beans and also cauliflower and they both picked up the flavor rather quickly... and lasted beyond GG's recommendation of a month


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> Do you mean besides Peter Piper?
> 
> I'll bet that Szechuan pickled green beans recipe that GG posted a while back would work great. I made it using the green beans and also cauliflower and they both picked up the flavor rather quickly... and lasted beyond GG's recommendation of a month



LOL! Peter doesn't like me, not since I swiped his pickilo pete. Big baby! 

Found what I was looking for here.
Chicken-Fried Chicken and Pickled Pepper Sandwiches Recipe - CHOW

Hubby's lunch for tomorrow.

Thanks for the help  Be cool!

Munky.


----------



## Snip 13

Not sure if this will help but this is my pickled pepper relish.
Great on hotdogs, cold cut sandwiches etc. 

4 large green, red or yellow peppers (chopped or sliced and seeds removed)
1 large onion (chopped or sliced)
about 6 sliced chillies (optional)
1/2 cup of white vinegar (I use grape vinegar)
1 tsp of sea salt or kosher salt
1 tbsp of white sugar
1 tsp of paprika
1/2 tsp of ground coriander seed

Boiled water to cover

Place chopped peppers, onion and chillies in a saucepan. Almost cover with boiling water. (water level should be just under pepper mix) Bring to a boil, and simmer for 10 mins. Add salt, sugar and spices. Simmer till just translucent. Add vinegar.
Fill clean jars with pepper and onion mix. Top with spiced cooking liquid. Seal and turn upside down till cool. Refridgerate till needed.
It lasts a few month in the fridge.


----------



## Snip 13

Quick pickled peppers

6 large bell peppers (any colour) chopped or sliced
4 whole cloves
6 whole peppercorns
1 tsp of whole coriander seeds
1 whole fresh chilli per jar
1 tsp of sea salt or kosher salt
4 tbsps of sugar
3/4 cup of white vinegar (grape vinegar if possible)
1 cup of water

Pack peppers into a clean jar with a whole chilli. 
Bring water, vinegar, spices, sugar and salt to a boil. Pour over peppers to cover. Seal jars and refridgerate for 1 week before eating.


----------



## Snip 13

This is a tasty relish too and you can increase the amount of peppers used.

Homemade Chakalaka

1/2 a cup of sunflower or light olive oil
1 large onion chopped
2 large red or green peppers (sweet peppers not chillies)
1 tsp bbq spice
1 tsp peri peri powder
1 tbsp of curry powder
6 large tomatoes grated or finely chopped
4 large carrots peeled and grated
1 cup of sliced greenbeans
1 tsp of aromat or sea salt
1/4 cup of white grape vinegar

Warm oil in a pot, add peppers, onions, bbq spice, peri peri spice and curry powder. Fry till onions and peppers are soft.
Add carrots, tomatoes and greenbeans and mix well.
Simmer gently for 15 mins. Stir often. Add aromat or salt and vinegar and simmer for 5 mins more.
Spoon into jars and boil in a water bath for 10 mins and refridgerate once cool.
Relish will last a few months in the fridge.
Could also be served as is without canning but use within 1 week


----------



## CWS4322

I oven roasted a bunch of pepper (sliced) with garlic, EVOO, pepper, and some onion the other day. I packed those in freezer containers with a bit more EVOO added. Not quite pickled peppers....I've used some and they were a good substitute for adding to sandwiches.


----------

